# The sudden Bowsette and Princess King Boo/Boosette popularity (PG-13)



## Zenxolu (Sep 24, 2018)

The whole popularity with Bowsette and Boosette has somewhat taken over some twitter feeds. Who knew that these drawings would get popular within 72 hours. (According to me at least)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2018)

You want bad?  Go to imgur.com.  It’s completely full of Bowsette and the like.


----------



## goro (Sep 24, 2018)

i'm super happy for the creator since he's being noticed by his art inspirations and even some major manga artists, but the people who get all obsessed and weird over it are, uh, something. but i'm a gay guy so i guess i'm biased


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2018)

I like the way they draw inspiration from the original aesthetic, but that uhhh... that character design... no thanks.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 24, 2018)

I feel like this thread should be rated R at minimum, given my twitter and pixiv feeds


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 25, 2018)

I guess Nintendo never thought what kind of thing Peachette would triggered.

View attachment 220621

I mean, there is art of Bowsette which looks quite good (and which is not some NSFW 
stuff), however, I have that feeling that people start to get too obsessed about the 
whole Bowsette thing. Like I saw on Twitter things like #BowsetteForSmash or people 
posting art of said character under Nintendo tweets. Besides that, it start to get kinda 
annoying to be honest. And it's not just Bowsette (or Boosette): Other characters are 
also already part of this madness, and it's not just Nintendo characters...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm not diving deep into this. Yeah, there are people who legitimately draw Bowsette well but then you know, those things... Thank goodness I don't have twitter and other social media platforms where it's exposed.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

That seems really cool. I think it's a good idea to add some more characters in Mario series and Bowsette looks amazing.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 25, 2018)

Idk i guess its pretty cute


----------



## neoratz (Sep 25, 2018)

i like the idea but some people are being gross with it < also the naming scheme!!!!!! the -ettes are cute but i think they would be peachser and king peach since -ette came from toadette

EDIT: ALSO WANTED TO ADD ... i feel like these are missing the point of looking just like peach with small differences!!!


----------



## mitfy (Sep 25, 2018)

not quite sure how this suddenly blew up, but i think its p neat, ive seen some cool designs . except for just making it look like peach but emo with gigantic honkers.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2018)

replace me, sry


----------



## Bcat (Sep 26, 2018)

i really don't know how to feel about this...


----------



## dedenne (Sep 26, 2018)

Bcat said:


> i really don't know how to feel about this...



me neither


----------



## hamster (Sep 27, 2018)

I think it's kinda cute


----------



## Katelyn (Sep 27, 2018)

I hate to say it, but I ****ing love Bowsette. She has a far better design than any Nintendo princess atm


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 28, 2018)

peacher is such a weird name it doesn't have the same ring as bowsette

but i think its cool


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 2, 2018)

i've seen some neat and creative takes on bowsette, but the version that's been blowing up that's just goth peach with giant melons is extremely bland and only got popular because the internet loves that kind of stuff. (see: wendy's from not too long ago)


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 2, 2018)

weird but idk its cool ig


i still hate it


----------



## partangel (Oct 2, 2018)

the sudden hype and obessession with it.... thanks! i hate it.


----------



## thatsokayy (Oct 2, 2018)

i guess i'm biased since i love the idea of strong, villain women and the petite looking versions of them aren't that bad either. why so much hate though? kinda hot too ngl


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2018)

Don’t really care for it to be honest.  Also kind of annoyed of all the internet traffic that resulted from it.


----------



## Licorice (Oct 2, 2018)

I don't like changing the gender or species of characters but whatever.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 2, 2018)

It wouldn't be so bad if it didn't get so out of control. It's like when the other fandoms got out of hand and pretty much raided everywhere. The only one that comes to mind for me is mlp, but that's because I rarely keep up with the internet nowadays. But that stuff gets annoying and the bandwagon mentality that comes with it.


----------



## mellachime (Oct 2, 2018)

Personally I love it but, I'm bias cause I love women. 
Also the designs are creative and cute too imo!


----------



## Hai (Oct 3, 2018)

I think it's cute! Bowsette x Peach forever lol  
I'm too gay not to like this


----------



## mellachime (Oct 3, 2018)

Hai said:


> I think it's cute! Bowsette x Peach forever lol
> I'm too gay not to like this



LOL SAME.


----------

